# spouse visa wrongfully refused



## vicky2010 (May 21, 2014)

Hi there we recently applied for a spouse visa for my husband we met all criteria and was refused as they said they wasn't satisfied he passed English exam, of course he did pass exam he did the exam 22/02/14 before we applied 26/03/14 and we gave log in details for the Cambridge website as well as a screenshot that confirmed he passed. it clearly states on gov.uk that tests taken after 06 april 2013 no documents required and the results must be verified using cambridge online verification system confirming name dob and passport number. obviously with them having his passport they cannot deny they had this information. I had already asked MP to do letter of support with application so now its been refused I have been back in touch she has written to the ukba asking for a explanation and my solicitor has started appeal I have also raised a formal complaint but 10 days later haven't heard back yert. anyone been in same boat or know what else I can do
have a 5 month old baby and struggling with dealing with all this


----------

